# New Star Trek movie



## Trekker (Dec 26, 2008)

.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I took my boys too see all of the Star Trek movies.  I'm thinking about going tomorrow.  None of my kids live near enough to be with me for Mothers Day, so I thought a movie would be fun.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've heard a lot of good things about it as well. . . .apparently Zach Quinto is fairly masterful as a young Spock. . . . we don't actually go to the theater much  -- we have friends who like to buy DVD's so we just wait 6 months and watch with them -- but we may make a foray to see this. . ..

Ann


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Trekker, thanks for the review.  A couple others on here have said it was good, but really didn't post particulars.  Since my boys won't be with me to "explain" things, your explanation will help me not be lost.
deb


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

My wife and I took our boys to the show last night, we're all trekkie geeks.  Pleasantly surprised with the movie. They did a really good job with the replacement characters which can be dicey as people hate change, but they managed to fit in all of the old characters stock "sayings" which had my wife laughing.

All in all good and I'm looking forward to the next installments.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I wanna see this!!  But DD's probably too young, and so I'd have to sneak out to see it during the day sometime when she's in school....  need to check for daytime showings.  After all the good reviews, here and lots of other places, it might just be the first time I go to a movie theatre in seven years. 

Waiting for DVD rental would work too, I suppose.  But some movies, a very few, are just so much better on a big screen.  Depending on the SFX, this might be one of them.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

We're going to see it next week; the Boy is driving us into San Fransisco to see it on an IMAX screen. I can't wait. I've been a Trek fan since I was 11...that's a whole lotta years to have a crush on Spock


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thumper said:


> We're going to see it next week; the Boy is driving us into San Fransisco to see it on an IMAX screen. I can't wait. I've been a Trek fan since I was 11...that's a whole lotta years to have a crush on Spock


It's got to be fabulous in IMAX. I've only seen one IMAX movie (a Potter movie, of course), and I was so surprised at the detail and the colors and the sound.

Does anyone think the movie might be appropriate for an 11 year old boy who has never seen any Star Trek at all? If not, then I'll probably wait until it comes out on DVD.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Does anyone think the movie might be appropriate for an 11 year old boy who has never seen any Star Trek at all? If not, then I'll probably wait until it comes out on DVD.


After previewing the movie for our kids last night, , we are taking our 10 year old son and 12 year old daughter today. I'll stay home with the 7 year old a watch "Hotel for Dogs" or something like that. It was intense, there was a make-out scene that DH will cover the kiddos eyes (they're used to this type of behavior - we did it for Ironman too), a torture scene - so beware.

I know DS will love it! But he's a huge Star Wars and LOTR fan. I would think the 11 year old will enjoy it. There's lots of spaceships, fighting, etc. And the story is easy to understand too. I'm not a Star Trek fan and loved this movie! DH who is a Trekkie loved it too!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> After previewing the movie for our kids last night, , we are taking our 10 year old son and 12 year old daughter today. I'll stay home with the 7 year old a watch "Hotel for Dogs" or something like that. It was intense, there was a make-out scene that DH will cover the kiddos eyes (they're used to this type of behavior - we did it for Ironman too), a torture scene - so beware.
> 
> I know DS will love it! But he's a huge Star Wars and LOTR fan. I would think the 11 year old will enjoy it. There's lots of spaceships, fighting, etc. And the story is easy to understand too. I'm not a Star Trek fan and loved this movie! DH who is a Trekkie loved it too!


Thanks, KM. He's as the point where make-out scenes make him go ICK and I think he'll dive under the chair with the torture scene. I'd better wait for the DVD.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Leonard Nimoy was on Jimmy Fallon show last night with the "new Spock" actor. Pretty fun to see them together.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The story Zach Quinto tells is that when he first met Leonard Nimoy they were on an elevator to an event.  He didn't say much but, when they got to the floor he got out, turned and looked at Zach and said "You have no idea what you've in for". . .or something along those lines.  I gather they later became pretty good friends.  Nimoy is in the movie as well.  . . .

Ann


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I was online to get tickets for a Friday showing when I saw they had a Thursday showing with tickets still available so we went to a Thursday showing. It was great because there was less than 30 people (except from one guy who felt his mission in life was to yell out any and all comments towards the screen...husband finally shushed him and he gained control of himself).

We grew up with Trek and saw all the movies in the theater.

I loved it and thought it was a wonderful breath of fresh air into Trek. If you accept that it is an alternate time line, then you will be fine.

Now, we plan to go see it at the Udvar-Hazy IMAX over at the air space museum. The only downside is no food or drink allowed in but we will survive.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ravenclawprefect said:


> Now, we plan to go see it at the Udvar-Hazy IMAX over at the air space museum. The only downside is no food or drink allowed in but we will survive.




When is it showing there? That would be fun to go to!

Ann


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> When is it showing there? That would be fun to go to!


At the Chantilly Air Space, it shows three times a day, 4:45p, 7:15p and 9:45p I checked and they are sold out for the weekend already. At the Air Space downtown, Night at the Museum: Battle of the Smithsonians will start on the 22nd. I am kinda surprised Star Trek is not being shown at the downtown Air Space.

If you do come up this way, parking has jumped to $15 but it is supposed to be free after 4:30 pm.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Cool!  Are the showings free?  Can't imagine they are. . . . .I'll go check the SI website. . . . .

Hey, I'm a member. . . maybe there's a discount!  

Ann


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Nope, all IMAX shows are at a price. It is $12.50 for non-members, $10.50 for members for feature films. The regular IMAX shows are $8.50 non-member/$6.50 member. We are members too.

That is not a bad price for IMAX when it is $11 at a regular theater.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's a really good price!  The key is to fill up the car so the parking cost is amortized.  

Do you know (sorry folks, this is a little off topic but I'll get back on in a sec) can a member buy tickets for non members?  I see you have to buy them there or by phone rather than on line. 

Ann


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Jan and I are going to go see it tomorrow - sounds like it'll be awesome! Then there's the new Terminator movie coming out in another couple weeks, Transformers 2, etc. It's gonna be a good spring/summer for movies (and Harry Potter, too!)...


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's a really good price! The key is to fill up the car so the parking cost is amortized.
> 
> Do you know (sorry folks, this is a little off topic but I'll get back on in a sec) can a member buy tickets for non members? I see you have to buy them there or by phone rather than on line.
> 
> Ann


As far as I know, you can. I know we have 9 people on our membership but that is because we actually have 9 people in the house. I don't think they ask to be sure all are members when we buy tickets.

So, back on topic.....I read a load of ST books, would like to find a few favorite to put on the Kindle and wow, did I mention how awesome the movie is??


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

i always thought the enterprise was constructed in space and was surprised to see it being build on earth in the trailers.  i don't particularly care for the way the enterprise looks in this movie.  i prefer the enterprise in the khan movie. looks like fun movie but i'm going to wait till it comes out on dvd.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm so jealous. I want to see this so bad. The earliest possible shot at it is next Sunday. My husband loves all things Star Trek. I prefer the newer shows. Voyager is probably my favorite followed by DS9. Couldn't get into Enterprise at all

Zach Quinto is in Heroes and plays a villian and is fabulous, and I think he's hot. I haven't read. The spoilers and I try not to watch too many trailers.  I'll probably take the kids, even the younger ones. Is it PG or PG13. Haven't looked yet.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Heather, if you read a few posts back someone has posted about some parts that may be questionable for children.  
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

drenee said:


> Heather, if you read a few posts back someone has posted about some parts that may be questionable for children.
> deb


I saw that. The make-out scene isn't a biggie, and I'll check more into the torture scene. They handle movies pretty well. Does anone know if it was more intense than Transformers or Ironman?


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I saw it on Wed (its nice to have friends who work for AMC and take you to sneak previews!!)
I liked the reboot part and the alternate timeline thing was necessary or the continuity issues would have been ridiculous.

However, I just could not handle the "promotion from Nearly-Washed-Out-Cadet to Captain of the Flagship of Starfleet in one day" part. Not a fanboy reaction or anything its just stupid in any story!! It would be just as bad if Tom Cruise went from Naval Cadet to Captain of the USS Nimitz in one day in Top Gun.

Just because its Sci-fi doesn't mean you get do things that make zero sense in any movie!

But other than that I really liked it (but that really bugged me!)

See below after seeing the movie!!


Spoiler



Oh... and could anybody understand the Killer Supernova thing? I know I expect too much, but good sci-fi should be internally consistent at least. Was it the Romulan's Home planet star that went supernova and destroyed their planet? If so how does sucking their sun into a black hole not destroy the planet as well? Otherwise it would have to a very close nearby star for a supernova to threaten it and you would have several years warning after it exploded before the shockwave reached their system. And if the bad guy is taken back in time before the explosion with the means to stop it.....why doesn't he just do that?

It was a good action flick but those are some plotholes big enough to drive a starship through!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Trekker said:


> Yeah and in Iowa as opposed to San Francisco. That's one of the changes made due to the "alternate" timeline.


I thought Kirk was from Iowa?


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Trekker said:


> I saw it as a reward for Kirk's actions in the film. In other words, he earned it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea....for that you get a medal....maybe even a jump in grade by 1 or 2..... not 6!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Trekker said:


> Dude, it's just a movie. Enjoy it for what it is and don't try to over-analyze every little nit.


I did enjoy it, but storytelling wise that was a little bigger than a nit! I'm just saying


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Trekker said:


> Dude, it's just a movie. Enjoy it for what it is and don't try to over-analyze every little nit.


Like the Star Wars prequels or the last Indiana Jones. It's Star Wars. It's Indy. It's Star Trek. That's all that matters.

Left out Harry Potter. Love 'em ... good, bad or indifferent.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Loved the movie. Went Thursday to the first showing. Jammed packed theatre. I am a trekker, but I also went to see the eye candy (hris Pine). Niether Chris nor Trek disappointed. I am heading out in 15 minutes to see it again. Karl Urban and Simon Pegg did a bang on job.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

And I loved that, because we always assumed it came from "saw-bones," and not because of his divorce proceedings.

Just came back rom the second time seeing it and admire it even more.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Just saw the movie this evening - AWESOME! Definitely have to add that to the Blu-Ray collection. I liked it tons better than any of the Next Generation movies. There were a few places where a little more license was taken than one might generally expect, I suppose, but those things for me were easily overlooked: it was great fun and really cool...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Mike:

I loved the obvious logical gap (won't give away as a spoiler) and yet the film was so well done and "the lantern" hung on the gap so well, I didn;t lose a moment o credibility. The film (haveing seen it twice) lingered. Lingers still. The antics of Bones and Kirk as he's bein snuck aboard the enterprise had me in stitches.

    

Ed Patterson


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I was across the city...casino hopping with some visiting family members on Friday, but still had time to check out Star Trek. I was backup driver for the suv, so i had a lot of control...when we ended up in one of the two theaters in the ENTIRE city that was not playing Star Trek. So everyone piled into the suv again and we headed to the next casino with a decent sized theater that was playing Star Trek. My brother and I ended up being the only one that watched the movies...since I am not of age to gamble and my bro prefers not to spend money. Watched the movie using a family member's comp.
Has great appeal to the general population. I loved the movie, despite not being a big Star Trek fan. Meanwhile my brother didn't think much of it. He like a lot more action that is along the lines of Fast and the Furious type deal.  

On another note....KARL URBAN IS A HOTTIE! lol what can I say...(fans self)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I agree. Karl Urban is a hottie. He was hot in Lord of the Rings as Eomer.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Spent a lot of the time in the movie trying to figure out what movie he was from. Bro and I placed bets on which of us can associate the actors with some other roles they have had in the past...I won. 
he went from that:








to this:


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> Bro and I placed bets on which of us can associate the actors with some other roles they have had in the past...I won.


I do that in movies. "Oh, look, it is X from that movie Y!" Husband says I can pick out an extra walking across a street in the background and name 2 other movies they have been in. Even better, now with my iphone, I can verify with IMDB right there.

I think I am going to see it again on Wednesday. Husband is taking 15 yr old to a concert in DC so I can ask my 16 yr old to watch the others while I go and see it again.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> Spent a lot of the time in the movie trying to figure out what movie he was from. Bro and I placed bets on which of us can associate the actors with some other roles they have had in the past...I won.


Our family spends as much time doing this as actually watching the movie...IMDB is my friend! I pretty much suck at it and my husband is rarely wrong.

On topic: We're going to see Star Trek tomorrow. I have to go out to work <shudder> to teach my manager how to use her new Kindle. My husband is leaving work early and then we're going to the movie. I'm pretty excited, Kindle 101, Star Trek and Shrimp pasta...


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

talked to a dedicated trekkie friend today who just saw this movie and she said it was absolutely fantastic which is high praise from someone being very particular about trekkie things.  i'm not so much a trekkie but still enjoy good sci-fi movies which are too rare these days.  as a favor please give a warning if your post includes any details about the movie

regards


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

We have seen it twice now and loved it each time. I especially love the music the more I hear it. As a long time Trekker, I truly enjoyed it. I loved the little touches that JJ put in for the fans, and loved the story and the actors were all spot on. (how many people spotted the tribble?) The movie is in my opinion the best of the Trek movies so far. It was thrilling and wonderful in so many ways. I highly recommend it for anyone to watch and enjoy - it's that good.

On another note - did anyone catch the Star Trek skit on Saturday Night Live? - HILARIOUS!

http://www.hulu.com/watch/72444/saturday-night-live-update-feature-star-trek


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

lol thanks for the video!


----------



## Joe Paul Jr. (Feb 12, 2009)

Here's a Kindle connection to the new "Star Trek" movie (which I enjoyed, by the way):  "Star Trek: Countdown", a four-part comic book "prequel" mini-series that gives further details on the events leading up to the movie, is available on Kindle!  Each issue is only $1.59 (a couple of bucks cheaper than the printed comics), and it's a lot of fun.  The original comic book pages have been skillfully re-formatted for the Kindle screen to allow for easy readability, and things flow nicely.  Find out how Nero's ship got so powerful, how Spock actually started out as an ally of Nero, etc., etc.  "Star Trek: Countdown" is fun for "Trek" fans and comic book fans, and especially great fun if you're both.  And, yes, you can try out free samples of the issues!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Saw it yesterday and it was REALLY good. All my kids loved it. It was a bit intense at times, but nothing they haven't seen before. The green girl in her underwear was pretty tame.

We're trying to figure out when we can go see it again.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Here is a great article on io9.com about the Kirk scene that almost was....



> Roberto Orci: Right, we had a scene with Shatner.
> 
> Did that even get tossed around at all?
> 
> Orci: We wrote it, it was in the script.


http://io9.com/5249752/the-shatner-scene-you-never-saw-in-abrams-star-trek?skyline=true&s=i


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I love the SNL skit! Leonard Nimoy is so impressive to me. Spock lives!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

This goes out to all you Leonard Nimoy fans out there. . . . .


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Ann: 

You've got to teach me how to embed a video in a post. I have a book tailer and would truly like to embed the code rather that just link out. Is is as simple as pasting the YouTude coe into the post?

Thanks
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ed -- sent a PM


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

oh!! Please don't give Ed that power!!!


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Ann - Thank You - I have always loved that song....Leonard Nimoy has a great voice.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Hoo boy. I had to be embarrassed on behalf of Leonard Nimoy while watching that. That clip is classic kitsch!



wilsondm2 said:


> Ann - Thank You - I have always loved that song....Leonard Nimoy has a great voice.


I think that *proves* you're a bona fide Trekker, Dwayne!


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

This movie was AWESOME.  Haven't seen one this good in a few years.  Might have to splurge and go again, and buy it when it comes out.  This from someone who owns maybe two dozen DVDs.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Hoo boy. I had to be embarrassed on behalf of Leonard Nimoy while watching that. That clip is classic kitsch!
> 
> I think that *proves* you're a bona fide Trekker, Dwayne!


hee hee! Yes I am - Here is a pic of part of my computer room in the last house we lived in:










I do love scifi, especially trek!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

wilsondm2 said:


>


AWESOME! My room used to look like that when I was growing up. Then I had to move and got rid of all my models. I miss 'em, but have never had the time to take up the hobby again...


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Joe Paul Jr. said:


> Here's a Kindle connection to the new "Star Trek" movie (which I enjoyed, by the way): "Star Trek: Countdown", a four-part comic book "prequel" mini-series that gives further details on the events leading up to the movie, is available on Kindle! Each issue is only $1.59 (a couple of bucks cheaper than the printed comics), and it's a lot of fun. The original comic book pages have been skillfully re-formatted for the Kindle screen to allow for easy readability, and things flow nicely. Find out how Nero's ship got so powerful, how Spock actually started out as an ally of Nero, etc., etc. "Star Trek: Countdown" is fun for "Trek" fans and comic book fans, and especially great fun if you're both. And, yes, you can try out free samples of the issues!


Speaking of Kindle Connections....where was the 24th Century Kindle? (i.e. the PADD)
I see they managed to make color E-Ink by then! I wonder if they have FOLDERS yet?


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

Saw the movie last Tuesday at a sneak preview, I won a local radio station's 'Ultimate Trekkie' contest, LOL!  I am such a geek! 

DH and I both loved it, I plan on going back to see it again Friday night to catch what I missed the first time.  I thought the cast was great with one exception -- I didn't care for the actor playing Chekov at all.  I LOVED Karl Urban as Dr. McCoy, I think he stole the movie.  Simon Pegg was good, too.

I was surprised at how much I liked it, JJ Abrams did a wonderful job of not pi**ing off long time fans, while bringing new people who aren't necessarily fans to the movie.  I still have a few issues with plot holes, but that's usually normal for most Star Trek!   I tried to stay away from spoilers beforehand, the only things I knew going in was that they were going to explain the differences with the alternate reality/timeline thing.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

wilsondm2 said:


> hee hee! Yes I am - Here is a pic of part of my computer room in the last house we lived in:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here, this looks eerily familar to our spare/computer room in my house!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Checkov actor is Anton Yeltchin, who has been up and coming for a number of years as child-teen actor. He's finally in the big big times.He was more comic relief than the original, but I thought it well played and a clear reconception of the original. However, I think Roddenbery would have approved. Winona Ryder as Spock's mother was a cute "cameo", who the heck is that role, but Chris Pine and Karl Urban stole the show. Of course, both are major eye candy, and I found them . . . "fascinating," especially when Pine gets down to his skivvies.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I got our IMAX tickets for Friday night...woo hoo!

I never realized that was Winona Ryder, despite several close ups!


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Am I the only one who found Winona Ryder distracting? I'm probably showing my age here but it was shocking when she first appeared on the screen. I wish they would have found an actor who looked the proper age instead of aging someone who is so close to my age. I didn't like her in it at all. I'm sure she was grateful for the work though. I don't think I've heard of her being in anything in a long, long while. Maybe she was too busy shoplifting or overcoming shoplifting. 

I've loved her in so many movies - Edward Scissorhands, Little Women - for example. Star Trek was fabulous - I just wish this part would have been played by someone else. It's not a big deal because it wasn't a big part


Spoiler



but I had a hard time feeling empathy when she died. I know, I'm terrible. And heartless.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I didn't even know it was Winona until I read it here!


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Was I the only one who saw this movie in digital?   

Even Mr. KM knew who it was and he's too young to be in the same generation as Winona like some of us.   It's probably because I've made his sit through Little Women too many times to count.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> Was I the only one who saw this movie in digital?
> 
> Even Mr. KM knew who it was and he's too young to be in the same generation as Winona like some of us.  It's probably because I've made his sit through Little Women too many times to count.


I saw it in digital and felt it was much clearer with better sound. (also saw it in film)


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm so jealous you all have seen this already, so has DH and he loved it and is going again this weekend.  I can't do movies on the big screen - just like riding distances in the car, all the motion makes me sick so I have to wait until it is available on DVD and watch at home.  At least I am "watching" vicariously through Kindleboards!


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

crebel said:


> I'm so jealous you all have seen this already, so has DH and he loved it and is going again this weekend. I can't do movies on the big screen - just like riding distances in the car, all the motion makes me sick so I have to wait until it is available on DVD and watch at home. At least I am "watching" vicariously through Kindleboards!


I'm so sorry you can't see this on the big screen - the Enterprise comes across as huge on the screen and the transporters 'feel/sound' so visceral and 'chunky' for lack of a better word - this movie is rich in sound effects and the visuals are impressive - i plan on getting it on dvd, but truly appreciate how wonderful it looks/feels/sounds on the big screen.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

wilsondm2 said:


> I'm so sorry you can't see this on the big screen - the Enterprise comes across as huge on the screen and the transporters 'feel/sound' so visceral and 'chunky' for lack of a better word - this movie is rich in sound effects and the visuals are impressive - i plan on getting it on dvd, but truly appreciate how wonderful it looks/feels/sounds on the big screen.


Heavy sigh, me too. At least I will have great surround sound when we can watch it at home.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so jealous of you guys!! I want to see this movie so bad, but until we find out what is going on with my back, I am not able to sit that long! If I have to wait until PPV, I may scream!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I finally got to see it; yesterday the Boy drove his dad and I into San Francisco to see it in an IMAX theater (he even paid!)

I have to admit, I think this is my favorite ST movie, and I loved them all. I heard a few people grumbling about Uhura, but I kinda liked her...


Spoiler



and it was nice tos ee Spock get the girl, for once


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

I wish we had an Imax theater nearby.  I'm going to see it again tonight, I can't wait!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

I'm a huge Trek fan but not so sure I want to go see this. I just can't get into new actors playing my beloved Scotty, Bones and Spock! I got to spend a day with James Doohan back in 1989 and it just made me love Scotty even more! He and Dee Kelley are so deeply missed!

Here we are-I was all of 19...LOL


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

wow your so lucky. to think, the one line above all others, that remains the most iconic symbol of star trek to this day is "beam me up Scotty" it's because of that line his passing has had the biggest impact on me.

we also lost the late G Roddenberry's wife Majel Barrett, nurse chapel & troys mom recently.









my entire star trek collection.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Saw the movie last night. . . .your loss if you don't go see it NYC. . . .Even though I hadn't heard anything but great reviews with but minor quibbles I was hopeful, but prepared to be disappointed.  I Was NOT.  They did an excellent job of keeping it "Star Trek" and yet making it completely fresh.  There were subtle references to scenes and characters in the movies and various series. . .I'm sure I missed some of them. . .would go see it again for just that reason.  In short. . .a great summertime escape from reality movie.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Trekker said:


> I would have killed to have those when I was a kid.


Good thing you're not a kid because we'd hate to see you in prison.


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

Trekker said:


> I would have killed to have those when I was a kid.


you and me both...except maybe i would just use stun instead.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I got to see this over the weekend and I was pleasantly surprised.  I really enjoyed the movie.  And I think they did a pretty good job casting the younger versions of the original crew.
It was nice to hear the computer still in Majel Barrett-Roddenberry's voice.  That added a nice little bit of continuity.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

I watched it a few days ago and I really liked it.  I have never seen any of the previous movies or the TV show and still enjoyed this movie a lot.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Saw it at the Drive-In last weekend (yep we still have one of those around!!!) -- they did a great job with it.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread - but I finally saw this, this past week. My girls are out of town so I went alone to the theatre. The popcorn was mine, all mine! And the theatre was empty because everyone else was watching HP6. 

I loved this movie. Will definitely buy the DVD, but I'm glad I saw it on the big screen.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I loved HP6, but I sw StarTrek 5 times and consider IT the best film this year thus far. Despite the obvious fan elements, the film was brilliantly constructed and, like a good novel, engaged constantly.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

We won't see HP until tomorrow but so far this is the movie of the summer for us.  

I think I need to see it again before it leaves the theater.  I know Mr. KM won't be averse to seeing it a fourth time.  Only second time for me.


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

I have been a Star Trek fan since I was a little kid in the 60's and I really enjoyed it.  We saw it at the IMax, I think I am too old for the IMax, I kept missing stuff, when I was watching stuff on one side of the screen, I would miss what was happening on the other side of the screen.  My kids didn't have those complaints though.  So I do think it is an age thing.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Maxx said:


> I have been a Star Trek fan since I was a little kid in the 60's and I really enjoyed it. We saw it at the IMax, I think I am too old for the IMax, I kept missing stuff, when I was watching stuff on one side of the screen, I would miss what was happening on the other side of the screen. My kids didn't have those complaints though. So I do think it is an age thing.


My daughter was never interested in Star Trek and always laughed at me because I was Trekkie (mild) and then she went to see the new movie at IMAX... Now she claims that she will be marrying Capt. Kirk. Hmmm. I wonder if he knows?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Hell, I'd marry Chris Pine if he's available.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Hell, I'd marry Chris Pine if he's available.
> 
> Ed Patterson


He was great, I have to admit, but I think a Klingon warrior of the female persuasion might better suit my tastes... unfortunately, there were none in the new movie. That leaves room for speculation for sequels. I was also impressed with Simon Pegg's rendition of Scotty (you know I'm partial to all things Scottish! ) He was also the voice of the prehistoric weasel in Ice Age 3-D. A great animation (Pixar). Great stuff.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

If I were a few years younger (ah-hem) Chris Pine would be mine!!!!!  Bwa-ha-ha.  We were in Target today and I was  very tempted to purchase his action figure but didn't want my almost teenage daughter to see that side of her mother.  

We finally saw Harry Potter this weekend and I have to say Star Trek is still the movie of the summer.  I haven't seen anything that has entertained or thrilled me like Star Trek has.  Last year Ironman won the honors for me and this year, easily, Star Trek is my favorite movie.  I can't see anything else that's coming out knocking this out of my #1 spot.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Don't be shy about the action figure thing.  You'd be surprised what your almost-teenage daughter would think if she saw you with it.  She'd probably think her mom was pretty cool.  I have all the star wars characters and lately have added the Pirates of the Carribean action figures to my collection.  I have a game from the Pirates and a number of other little collectibles made for children... of all ages.  As for Chris Pine?  You go, girl!!  Who knows? He might get lucky.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I'll have 2 Chris Pines, 1 Karl Urban and . . . well, how old is Chekhov.

Miss Chatty


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I'll have 2 Chris Pines, 1 Karl Urban and . . . well, how old is Chekhov.
> 
> Miss Chatty


So you collect action figures, too, Edward? Coooool. LOL


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I liked it.  Never been a fan of the show, but movie was enjoyable.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

Chris Pine is awesome! He really takes after his dad in both looks and talent.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Action figures? Are there any other kind?

Ed P


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Chris Pine is awesome! He really takes after his dad in both looks and talent.


Are you his Dad?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

KindleMom said:


> Are you his Dad?


No, his dad is also an actor who was on a very popular TV show in the 70's.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> No, his dad is also an actor who was on a very popular TV show in the 70's.


What show was that?


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

This is Chris's father, Robert -he's the one in the middle. The show was called CHiPs and he played Sargeant Getraer.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I saw this movie again yesterday and was reminded why it is my favorite movie of year so far.  It's funny, emotional, has great special effects, etc.

If you haven't seen it, I recommend that you do.  It's a really fun, entertaining two hours.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I saw it 6 times in the theater and now with the DVD, watched it twice more. Nothing like a well crafted film.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

ohh, I'm going to try again with the DVD. I saw it in the theater and thought most of it was good but I couldn't suspend enough disbelief for the huge plot holes, I mean big like black holes!!



Spoiler



Why does the bad guy (who they took pains to show at the beginning was a rational, family man) travel back through time to get revenge on those who were unable to save his planet instead of save his planet himself which he had the power to do?

How can a supernova threaten the entire galaxy and instantly destroy planets several light years away?

Can we really see a military organization promoting a failing cadet to Captain (jumping about 6 ranks) in one day and giving him command of the flagship of the fleet?



Otherwise it was a really good movie!!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I loved the new Star Trek movie. It was great seeing how they all met and come to be aboard the Enterprise. I never did here anyone say "beam me up Scottie" LOL the casting was great though. Can't wait for the next one. I read they signed the main cast to 2 sequels.


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

I am a huge Star Trek fan (the original series, the Next Generation series, and the movies, anyway). I always liked it better than Star Wars or pretty much anything else in the genre. I thought they had strong actors and did a great job of mixing action & adventure with interesting themes and ethical dilemmas.

So I was excited to see the new Star Trek... but I actually have to agree with Chad. There were plot holes big enough to steer the Enterprise through.



Spoiler



As Chad said, Kirk goes from dropout in Starfleet (he doesn't even graduate!) to captain of the fleet flagship in one day. Come on. I can suspend disbelief, but that's just insulting.

Then, Spock gets mad at Kirk, so does he restrict him to quarters? Put him in the brig? Or jettison him to an icy, uninhabited planet with giant killer monsters where he'll probably die? Yup, choice (c).

Of course, once Kirk is jettisoned to a completely random planet, he lands within walking distance of a cave where Spock JUST HAPPENED to be hanging out.

The huge indestructible enemy ship, which could only have been designed by the Marquis de Sade (it's basically a ball of mean-looking spikes), can cut the entire fleet to ribbons with its amazing weaponry. Fair enough, it's from the future. But it's a MINING ship, not a warship. Why so many guns? And the spikes?

The ship uses a long tube to deposit something into the core of Vulcan to blow it up. Later, the ship arrives on Earth and is about to do the same thing. Cadets at Starfleet HQ run around like ants. So what can stop it?? Oh, the tube isn't shielded or armored, one shot from a tiny ship can take it out. Are you telling me they don't have so much as a helicopter on Vulcan or Earth? Even a shoulder-mounted missile? Aircars ramming the thing? Rocks? Something?



Sorry for venting, I'll stop myself now... I was just really excited to see it, I thought the casting was great, the effects were incredible... and the movie was totally ruined for me by the huge gaping plot holes. I felt insulted, and I just couldn't enjoy it.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I loved it... for some reason my IQ drops by 50% whenever I eat buttered popcorn. It's a good disability to have though, as I'm very easily entertained at the theater!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'll agree that the holes in the plot were huge, but it was still very entertaining.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I Netflixed the DVD this week and enjoyed the movie, even with all the plot holes. I just don't get around to going to theaters anymore, my home system doesn't have people talking all around me, and I can control the volume levels.  

I'm looking forward to the new Harry Potter in the next several weeks.

Mike


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> ohh, I'm going to try again with the DVD. I saw it in the theater and thought most of it was good but I couldn't suspend enough disbelief for the huge plot holes, I mean big like black holes!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great critiques, Chad and David, sound very similar and I have to admit, I was less than impressed with the story and believe (very self-centeredly, if that is a word at all) that I could have written a better story for the characters simply because I am the greatest Star Trek Fan that ever lived... well, I'm the biggest one I know. Anyhow, yeah, there was very little credibility, but no more so, IMHO, than the original series and all the series that followed. Of course, they got better as they went along, as we, the audience and fans grew more and more techno savvy. But hey, it really was entertaining and though I'm almost as old as Kirk... no, wait, make that Chekhov, anyhow, I guess they were aiming at roping in a younger audience, i.e., my 27 year old daughter who had here-to-fore pretty much disdained Trekdom. Now... she's a confirmed Trekkie with a capital T.


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

Okay, I've been a Trekkie since I was a kiddie and watched the original series.  I've seen Trek in all of its incarnations.  I met much of the casts of all the series at the various Trek conventions in the areas surrounding my hometown.

I watched the new movie last weekend.  And I'm ambivalent about it.

The good stuff:  the guys who played Spock and McCoy were really good!  I mean, REALLY GOOD!  The story was interesting.  It moved fast.  It held my interest.

The bad stuff:  it did not keep to "canon."  Yeah, we original Trekkies are a pain in the butt about "canon."  But when you've watched a series for as many years as we have and know the backgrounds and stories inside and out, well... it makes it hard to reconcile things when a new story comes along that just doesn't gel with the rest of it.

I thought the guy who played Scott absolutely awful.  He was so cartoonishly drawn.  And what's with Chekov being part of the story?  He was TOO YOUNG to have been part of the crew. And Spock (the elder) just happening to be in the same cave that Kirk runs to on the icy planet... well, come on!


The story was interesting and entertaining, but when you think back on it, there are a lot of holes in it.

Still, I'm glad to see my friends (Kirk, Spock and McCoy) back on film again.  I'd give the film a C+.


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

i thought the movie was ok but was expecting a more sophisticated, creative plot.  agreed there were so many holes and absurdity throughout the movie but that's how they kept it exciting and two hours long.  it's a typical action movie where common sense and reality take a back seat to keep the movie fun but i'd say it deviated too far from sensibility and reality for it's own good.  i liked the spock and bones character's most but didn't like kirk at all.  i thought he was way too arrogant and immature to be remotely believable.  i give it two out of five stars.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm with y'all on the plot holes, incongruities, and so on - as with many movies, they could have done a lot better on the screenplay, and a couple of the characters (particularly Scotty) could have been better cast.

However, having said that, this is the first Trek movie since the last one made by the original cast that I really enjoyed. The various spinoff series and movies just never seemed to have the same spark as the original shows and movies, but it seemed to me that - whatever it is - they recaptured a good chunk of it somehow with this movie. I don't know if it's some of the bad-boy character dynamics or what, but I thought they brought back some of the original soul to the story that was lacking in the other movies and TV shows.

So, we're definitely planning to add this one to our Blu-Ray collection, plot holes and all, and I'm looking forward to the next one!


----------



## rayhensley (Apr 16, 2011)

It was alright. Very entertaining. But something about it just wasn't Star Trek. I actually still like the older movies better. _The Voyage Home_. Now that was a great Star Trek movie =)

I think it's because I love the chemistry between Shatner and Nimoy. I didn't get any of that with this new cast. Spock actually seemed like someone to avoid, lol. At least Nimoy seemed friendly.

But I don't want to sound negative about the new one. It's GOOD. Just...not Star Trek to me.


----------

